# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Perpanjangan Kois ID

## William Pantoni

Om Rudy....
Ngomong2 Kois ID sy dah expired nih...
Klu mau perpanjang apakah hrs isi formulir lg...?
Transfer iuran nya ke rekening yg mana yah..?

Thx

----------


## showa

hehehehhe


terima kasih sekali om Will, utk perpanjangan members td perlu daftar ulang hanya transfer saja sesuai dgn alamat transfer di formulir dan kirim buktinya ke sekretariat kois.

bilamana ada perubahan alamat barulah di lakukan perbaikkan di formulir sesuai alamat barunya.

terima kasih utk semua members yg sudah turut melaksanakan kewajibannya tampa harus kami ingatkan.
terima kasih sekali lagi kami ucapkan.

tks.

----------


## William Pantoni

Udah kirim iuran perpanjang Kois ID utk periode 2008-2009
Ke rek a/n : Teuku Averose
Mohon di check...

----------


## ronyandry

Om Mod..
ogut ngak tau kapan ID ogut expired & mungkin hal yang sama buat rekan2 yang lain.
Bisa dibantu ngak ya biar kita tau kapan ID Kois kita expired.

----------


## William Pantoni

Bisa di lihat kok om disamping avatar nya kan tgl joinnya.
Dari tanggal join / bergabung ditambah 1 tahun.
Misalnya om Ronny join tgl 15 Mar 2007...berarti expired tgl 18 Mar 2008.

----------


## bang2

> Bisa di lihat kok om disamping avatar nya kan tgl joinnya.
> Dari tanggal join / bergabung ditambah 1 tahun.
> Misalnya om Ronny join tgl 15 Mar 2007...berarti expired tgl 18 Mar 2008.


Tgl joined dan tgl mendapatkan Kois ID kan gak bersamaan. Sekalian konfirmasi, utk mendapatkan ID Card bagi yg sdh punya Koi's ID gimana caranya pak?

----------


## KARHOMA

Idem sama bang bang2   ::  

Gimana caranya dapetin ID card KOI's ?
Sekedar usul gimana kalo ID card dikirim lewat jasa kurir (pos) seperti halnya credit card, mungkin biaya ongkos kirim bisa ditambahkan ke dalam biaya pendaftaran.

----------


## William Pantoni

Biasanya utk buat kartu nya...perlu minimum quantity.
Mungkin sekarang belum memenuhi kali.
Nanti klu udah cukup sekalian dibuat semua.
Makanya ajakin dong yg masih jadi tamu alias belum jg anggota resmi....  ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Oke om Will, entar saya ikut bujukin yang belum punya KOI's ID supaya daftar   ::   ::   ::  


Satu lagi, yg udah punya KOI's ID supaya dicantumkan di profilenya ...  :P  *lirik om Rudy Showa*

----------


## Kete

Bro Wil, Tgl expired KOIs ID dihitung dari tgl Joined atau dari tgl menjadi anggota KOIs ?

----------


## SUNU

Iya Om Showa,

Saya kapan expired ya? Tgl di samping Avatar itu tgl bukannya tanggal join Forum Om Will?

----------


## William Pantoni

Wah...kemana aj Om Sunu...
Iya..tgl disamping tgl join...
Tgl join dan tgl ID memang beda sih...
Tp anggap aja lah sumbangan utk Kois...paling jg beda beberapa bulan... :P

----------


## showa

hahahahahaha

sepertinya ada yg nembak saya nih dari depan, dan pas di muka lagi
waduh malunya.

mohon dimaafkan ya om, nga tau nih no id saya ko tdk mau tampil........  ::  

mengenai ketidak samaan dgn tanggal keluar id dgn saat permohonan, sekali lagi kami mohon di bukakan pintu maaf yg sebesar besarnya karena ini memang tdk sama. hanya sebagai informasi tambahan perbedaan tsb tdk lah sampai berbulan bulan.

kartu id ada beberapa yg sudah kami buat selebihnya ada juga yg belum karena menunggu cetak yg bersamaan utk memudahkan dari segi biaya.

jika sudah jadi maka akan kami kirim berbarengan dgn saat kiriman majalah.
utk mereka yg belum melakukan atau lupa transfer ongkos kirim majalah, jgn menyalahkan jika majalah edisi berikutnya tdk sampai ke rumah om om.

terima kasih utk semua bantuan dan partisipasi aktif dari kawan kawan hobies ikan koi dimana saja berada.

tks.

----------


## Kete

> Tgl join dan tgl ID memang beda sih...
> Tp anggap aja lah sumbangan utk Kois...paling jg beda beberapa bulan... :P


Berarti kemarin iuran unt Juli 2007 - Juli 2008,
Untuk periode Juli 2008 - Juli 2009 ................................blm bayar donk yah  ::   ::   ::  

Siap bro nanti ogut laksanakan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Thx Bro...

Hayo...siapa lg....??

----------


## h3ln1k

ane masih lama om will   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Tgl join dan tgl ID memang beda sih...
> Tp anggap aja lah sumbangan utk Kois...paling jg beda beberapa bulan... :P
> 
> 
> Berarti kemarin iuran unt Juli 2007 - Juli 2008,
> Untuk periode Juli 2008 - Juli 2009 ................................blm bayar donk yah    
> 
> Siap bro nanti ogut laksanakan


Om Kete, bayarnya di rekening yg sama waktu bayar iuran pertama kali yaitu :




> Udah kirim iuran perpanjang Kois ID utk periode 2008-2009
> Ke rek a/n : Teuku Averose
> Mohon di check...

----------


## Kete

Masalhnya takut salah antara Teuku Averose ato Yudi Hadipurwoko ???

----------


## YudiHP

> Masalhnya takut salah antara Teuku Averose ato Yudi Hadipurwoko ???


Mulai Januari 2009 ini bagi yang akan registrasi ulang bisa langsung ke rek. KOIS a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko BCA 441-1012837 dgn menyebutkan berita perihal pendft. ini.
rek. a/n Teuku Averose tidak menerima / sudah di non aktifkan pak guna memudahkan dan tidak membingungkan user. Harap Maklum. Thanks    ::

----------


## Kete

> Originally Posted by Kete
> 
> Masalhnya takut salah antara Teuku Averose ato Yudi Hadipurwoko ???
> 
> 
> Mulai Januari 2009 ini bagi yang akan registrasi ulang bisa langsung ke rek. KOIS a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko BCA 441-1012837 dgn menyebutkan berita perihal pendft. ini.
> rek. a/n Teuku Averose tidak menerima / sudah di non aktifkan pak guna memudahkan dan tidak membingungkan user. Harap Maklum. Thanks


Terima Kasih pak Yudi atas informasinya, semoga info ini bermaanfaat untuk seluruh rekan Kois.

----------


## Kete

Lapor kepada om Moderator :
Sudah transf 22Jan 2009, unt perpanjangan ID KOIs ke BCA a/n. Yudi Hanipurwoko
Unt periode Juli 2008 - Juli 2009

----------


## sferryirawan

Pak, saya sudah tt 100 ribu untuk perpanjangan member. Data masih tetep gak berubah

Salam,
Ferry

----------


## William Pantoni

Ronny Andry jg udah bayar langsung ke Om Yudhi pada hari Sabtu tgl 31 Jan 2009.
Thx om...

----------


## YudiHP

> Lapor kepada om Moderator :
> Sudah transf 22Jan 2009, unt perpanjangan ID KOIs ke BCA a/n. Yudi Hanipurwoko
> Unt periode Juli 2008 - Juli 2009





> Pak, saya sudah tt 100 ribu untuk perpanjangan member. Data masih tetep gak berubah
> Salam,
> Ferry





> Ronny Andry jg udah bayar langsung ke Om Yudhi pada hari Sabtu tgl 31 Jan 2009.
> Thx om...


Thanks Om, atas kontribusi nya untuk KOIS ..dananya sudah kami terima ..  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Masa sih dari sekian member yg ID nya udah expired cuma 4 org...... :P

----------


## ronyandry

hehehehe.. ogut belum expired kok p'will
takutnya kelupaan aja
mumpung ingat ya dibayar aja  :: 
ayo2...yang suka pada lupa mumpung ingat membernya diperpanjang sekarang aja   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

Lapor...  ::  

sdh dilakukan transf untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan periode 2009 - 2010

mohon di cek....  ::

----------


## boby_icon

saya belum perpanjang lagi  ::  

nunggu gajian ya om   ::

----------


## wawan

aduh maaf saya baru perpanjangan nih,,  ::   ::

----------


## achmad

> Mulai Januari 2009 ini bagi yang akan registrasi ulang bisa langsung ke rek. KOIS a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko BCA 441-1012837 dgn menyebutkan berita perihal pendft. ini.
> rek. a/n Teuku Averose tidak menerima / sudah di non aktifkan pak guna memudahkan dan tidak membingungkan user. Harap Maklum. Thanks


Mumpung ingat om sdh transfer ke rek diatas untuk perpanjangan ID KOI's 2009-2010

Thanks

----------


## hery

Sudah saya transfer ke rek. KOIS a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko BCA 441-1012837 untuk perpanjangan ID,mohon di cek. Thanks, maju terus Kois.

----------


## edwin

gak kerasa, udah hampir 1 taon nih join di koi-s.... 

menjelang tahun ajaran yang baru (2009-2010) saatnya bayar uang sekolah..... :P 

om yudi, saya udah trf ya perpanjangan id koi-s....dibawah sy kasih referensinya...thanks ya...

TANGGAL:27/07/2009
JAM:09:19:33
NOMOR REFERENSI:11F6BAEA-E2F7-BA3C-4FDB-378A5776CDAD
TUJUAN TRANSFER:4411012837
NAMA:YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH:Rp.	100.000,00
BERITA :: erpjgan a/n edwin:
190506129
JENIS TRANSFER:TRANSFER SEKARANG
NOMOR URUT:020002

----------


## mario85

om sori dari kmaren lupa trus mau perpanjang bsok tak transfer ke sini bener ga
 TUJUAN TRANSFER:4411012837
NAMA:YUDI HANIPURWOKO
brpa ya totalnya soalnya kmaren kertasnya hilang

----------


## mario85

om ajik aku uda transfer perpanjangan an CY.Maianingsih tapi aku ga ngerti detailnya soalnya suruh org rumuh transferin..

----------


## AirBiru

From: [email protected]
Date: Wed, 12 May 2010 14:35:37 +0700 (WIT)
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Internet Transaction Journal

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA : 
Tanggal : 12/05/2010   Jam : 14:23:50
Jenis Transaksi : TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA   
Rekening Tujuan : 4411254261  Nominal : Rp.200.000,00   
Berita : BENNY PRIADY
          2009-0021-0245   
Jenis Transfer : SEKARANG   
No. Referensi : 3E062EF7-1C92-7B3D-5182-A0E91CB61BB0   
Status : BERHASIL    

Semoga informasi ini bermanfaat bagi Anda.Terima kasih. 

Hormat Kami,
PT. Bank Central Asia,Tbk

----------


## sepo

sdh trans tgl 14 .u perpanjangan kois id trims mohon di cek

----------


## achmad

Tanggal : 14/07/2010 Jam : 12:51:50   

  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA 


TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES

TANGGAL  :  14/07/2010  
JAM  :  12:51:40  
NOMOR REFERENSI  :  5B4DB66C-2CD3-2F42-2CAE-9573613E1DAC  
TUJUAN TRANSFER  :  4411012837  
NAMA  :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO  
JUMLAH  :  Rp.  210.000,00 

BERITA  :  iuran tahunan Kois  
 :  2010-2011  
JENIS TRANSFER  :  TRANSFER SEKARANG  
NOMOR URUT  :  007999  


sdh transfer perpanjang keanggotaan Koi's a.n Achmad  ID 2009 0411 0130, thanks ya om moderator..........

----------


## aie

om ,kalo mau perpanjangan tinggal trnsfer uangnya aja kan?
ga perlu kirim2 formulir lg?

----------


## edwin

> om ,kalo mau perpanjangan tinggal trnsfer uangnya aja kan?
> ga perlu kirim2 formulir lg?


Iya om, tinggal transfer dan buktinya di post disini biar mudah pengecekannya... Sy juga udh mau abis nih... Kudu perpanjang lagi

----------


## yulius sesunan

Sudah transfer Rp. 200.000,- ke Rek No. 4411254261 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko dari Rek. atas nama Rina Wahyu Wardhani untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan dan langganan majalah koi's atas nama Yulius Sesunan.

----------


## victor

Sudah transfer Rp. 200.000,- ke Rek No. 4411254261 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko dari Rek. atas nama anddy untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan dan langganan majalah koi's atas nama victor.

----------


## Tiny

suda trans 200 rb ke rek 4411254261 an yudi hp
15/07/2010
18:29:25
berita : tiny anggota koi

----------


## edwin

sudah transfer ke 4411254261 A/n Yudi Hanipurwoko Rp. 200.000 perpanjangan keanggotaan 2010-2011 atas nama edwin
15/07 21:10:13
berita : Edwin iuran n129

----------

